# Samsung Flatscreen multi color display issue



## Chevalierr (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a used Flat screen Samsung HDTV 1080i hcp4752wx/xaa that has a problem with the picture. It shows something like a blue shadow under everything on the screen, so when it shows the "No Signal" text box on the screen, it will show an all blue transparent copy of the box right under it. I tried changing the color settings on the TV and had no luck, and I do not have a remote control for the television. All i want is to get rid of the Blue shadow under the images on the screen so the image is normal again. 

If there is a way to return all the setting on the television to default let me know, because as i have mentioned, it is a used TV and i don't know if the previous owner changed the settings or not.

Here are some images taken of the Television screen while it's on:

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h341/Chevalierrr/Misc/?action=view¤t=Picture24.jpg

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h341/Chevalierrr/Misc/?action=view¤t=Picture23.jpg

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h341/Chevalierrr/Misc/?action=view¤t=Picture19.jpg

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h341/Chevalierrr/Misc/?action=view¤t=Picture25.jpg


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You have a SERIOUS convergence problem there. You may need a technician to come and adjust it for you.


----------



## Chevalierr (Mar 10, 2011)

So you mean there is something wrong with my projector(s) in the television set? The way you capitalized every letter in "SERIOUS" makes me imagine that the problem is a little more than a part shaken out of place, XD. 

By the way the blue looks on the screen it appears that something in the TV has melted, but I don't know anything about televisions, so you think you could give me a description of what and where a convergence is in a TV set?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Your setup uses 3 CRTs to display the image. Correct alignment, or convergence, gives you a proper picture. The pictures you presented indicate the blue CRT as being very out of alignment. It almost looks like it came loose from it's mount.


----------

